# The citadel would have been taken,if the sacred



## Lamb67

The citadel would have been taken, if the sacred geesse had not roused the guards from sleep.

_Arx capta esset,nisi anseres sacri custodes ex somno excitavissent._

_If I use the collective custodiam instead, then are there any differences between custodes and custodiam?_

_Thanks._


----------



## Starfrown

Lamb67 said:


> The citadel would have been taken, if the sacred geesse had not roused the guards from sleep.
> 
> _Arx capta esset,nisi anseres sacri custodes ex somno excitavissent._
> 
> _If I use the collective custodiam instead, then are there any differences between custodes and custodiam?_
> 
> _Thanks._


There wouldn't be any significant difference, no--pretty much the same as the difference between the English "the guards" and the collective "the guard."  I should note, though, that in Latin, _custodia_ is most often used in this sense in the plural.  The singular collective is attested to, however.  For instance, we find in Ovid's _Metamorphoses_:

... et _abest custodia regis_ ...


----------



## Einhard

Lamb67 said:


> The citadel would have been taken, if the sacred geesse had not roused the guards from sleep.
> 
> _Arx capta esset,nisi anseres sacri custodes ex somno excitavissent._


 
Could you also use:

Arx cepisset, nisi anseres sacri custodes ex somno excitavisset?



Einhard.


----------



## Einhard

Never mind. Just noticed the "arx" couldn't have taken itself!!


----------



## XiaoRoel

> _Arx capta esset, nisi anseres sacri ex somno __custodes __excitavissent._


Tienes que prestar más atención al orden recto del latín:
*1. El sujeto al comienzo de la frase. *Puede ir precedido de CC, partículas y adverbios y de sus satélites, adjetivos, determinantes y CN.
*2. El atributo con el verbo ser* inmediatamente _detrás_ del verbo o inmediatamente _antepuesto_.
*3. El OD inmediatamente antes del verbo transitivo*.
*4. El OI es el más móvil*, pero prefiere ponerse al lado del sujeto o del verbo.
*5. El CC también tiene movilidad* pero pocas veces está cerca del verbo.
*6.* Cuando el *sintagma nominal se compone de adjetivo + CN + sustantivo, el latín suele conservar* este orden de palabras.
*7.* Como *regla general, el núcleo del sintagma*, _sustantivos o pronombres; adjetivos; adverbios _y_ verbos_ (su sintagma se llama _oración_, de la que es el núcleo) ocupa *siempre el último lugar.*
Esto cubre casi el 90% o más de las construcciones latinas clásicas.
*8. Las desviaciones* de este orden *tienen siempre motivos estilísticos*, especialmente de *énfasis*, para dirigir la atención del lector u oyente a ciertas palabras que el hablante tiene interés en subrayar.


----------



## Cagey

I'm sorry. I don't recognize CC and CN.  

What are they, in Spanish or in English?


----------



## XiaoRoel

CC: complemento circunstancial (adverbial) expresado en *ablativo*, en acusativo con verbos de dirección, con sintagmas preposicionales, con adverbios.
CN: complemento del nombre (adjetival) en *genitivo*.


----------

